# I HUNT!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I was bred 2 hunt and hunting I will go - if you do not hunt - then shame on you - quote from PIKE - NOT true - you do not have to hunt to bring out the best in your V - in my opinion you better be using the Pup's nose at least 2 times a week! hide a treat - toy - pheasant wing ETC - for me the command is FIND! they were bred to hunt and not for fun walks! PIKE and I love the fun walks but at sometime during them I hide a pheasant wing and tell him 2 find - all the other Pup's fade away and he is working again with the skills he was bred for - Lets keep the breed working because that is when they are the happiest


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

We use "find it" almost every walk - makes might night life about 10x easier.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kona - did U say 10X sexier? God help us ALL ! LOL you are so right work them and they work 4 U


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My three although we don't hunt...yet.... all know the "Bird... find it" command. Astro is becoming the best at it, but they have all had turns at being the most bird driven, so won't really know till they all grow up how they will end up.


I was going to start a thread to ask this, but I am sure REM or RBD will see it and reply....

In your opinions, when is the best time to put your dog under a gun? Naturally, I won't be doing this on my own, but rather with an experienced bird dog trainer. But just wanted thoughts on when is best to start.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Couldn't agree more on letting them hunt. Put quail in the field today, first for my sister's Llewellin Setter. She hasn't had much bird contact but is very birdy. We let her search and point without the pressure from the other dogs. Then put more birds in the field and released all the dogs.
We had a great time watching all four running the field and slamming on point. Its not quail season so you could say, I had fun watching my money fly away.

Ozkar
Each dog is different. I start gunfire when my dogs are confident in the field with birds. They point but aren't steady by any means. I have a shooter at a distance and the shot is when they are on chase.
Other people do it when the dog is sent for retrieves.


----------

